# Best Fiio dac/amp for AKG K601/K701



## marcookie

Hi everybody,
  I found more than one person satisfied with the general Fiio-AKG K601/K701 combo, mainly becouse this king of dac/amp add that bit of warmth to AKG analytical headphones. 
   
  I've just order a pair of K601, and... which is the best Fiio in you opinion? I'd listen to music from my Samsung Galaxy S3, that has a quite nice DAC itself, and may only need amplification (in my ears, it sound slightly better that any Apple device). But I'd also like to add a good portable DAC to my PC if possible.
  I chose the Fiio brand because others are often very difficult to purchase from Italy, due to extremely high cutom taxes (30% of the item value more or less + weeks of waiting for custom absurd processes).
   
*-E17 + eventually E9 amplifier? (maybe better performance, less portability, around 100+100€)*
*-Or E11 amp + E10 DAC/AMP for the PC? (more portability, around 60+60€)*
*-Another choice could be Topping D1-MKII (70€).*
*-Or maybe do you suggest to save something more and step up to Meier audio PCSTEP or Matrix Mini Portable?(250€ tag price)*
   
  Thanks a lot


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> I found more than one person satisfied with the general Fiio-AKG K601/K701 combo, mainly becouse this king of dac/amp add that bit of warmth to AKG analytical headphones.
> I've just order a pair of K601, and... which is the best Fiio in you opinion? I'd listen to music from my Samsung Galaxy S3, that has a quite nice DAC itself, and may only need amplification (in my ears, it sound slightly better that any Apple device). But I'd also like to add a good portable DAC to my PC if possible.
> I chose the Fiio brand because others are often very difficult to purchase from Italy, due to extremely high cutom taxes (30% of the item value more or less + weeks of waiting for custom absurd processes).
> *-E17 + eventually E9 amplifier? (maybe better performance, less portability, around 100+100€)*
> ...


 
  An Asus Xonar DG or DGX sound card for the computer and the Fiio E11 amp. for portability


----------



## marcookie

.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> An Asus Xonar DG or DGX sound card for the computer and the Fiio E11 amp. for portability


 
Thank you for the advice... I'm quite sure to the E11 for the portable player, but can I install these sound cards on a laptop???


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> Thank you for the advice... I'm quite sure to the E11 for the portable player, but can I install these sound cards on a laptop???


 
  For use with a laptop and Galaxy III,
  get the Fiio E07K.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> For use with a laptop and Galaxy III,
> get the Fiio E07K.


 
  I the E07K powerful enough to drive the K601 in your opinion? They are 120ohms and I've read discordant opinion on the forum...


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> I the E07K powerful enough to drive the K601 in your opinion? They are 120ohms and I've read discordant opinion on the forum...


 
  My $27 Fiio E6 can drive my 250-Ohm headphones, with the E6's volume control near max.
  So 120-Ohm headphone should not be a real problem with the E07K.
   
  I would assume a more powerful amplifier might improve their audio quality.
  I would think a A/V receiver or a desktop tube amplifier would pair nicely to the K601s.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> My $27 Fiio E6 can drive my 250-Ohm headphones, with the E6's volume control near max.
> So 120-Ohm headphone should not be a real problem with the E07K.


 
  This is really great news for me... I've spent just over 100€ for the K601, and really don't want to spend double for amplification... so I think I can begin with something like E07 or E17 if I'll find it for a reasonable price.


> I would think a A/V receiver or a desktop tube amplifier would pair nicely to the K601s.


 
   
  I know need to start building my own hifi setup... but I'm still waiting for my first salary, ouch, the process will take long I suppose !


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> This is really great news for me... I've spent just over 100€ for the K601, and really don't want to spend double for amplification... so I think I can begin with something like E07 or E17 if I'll find it for a reasonable price.


 
  The E07K or E17.
  The newer E07K should offer improved audio quality over the older E7.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> The E07K or E17.
> The newer E07K should offer improved audio quality over the older E7.


 
  Noted! It seems they're releasing quite a lot of stuff lately, good! Even a new E12, the page in their website is not complete yet.


----------



## Chris J

I'm really liking my E17 and E09K combination with my Q701 phones.
  Not too dry or analytical, not overly warm, I'm surprised at how good this sounds for the $$$.


----------



## jasonb

E17


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I'm really liking my E17 and E09K combination with my Q701 phones.
> Not too dry or analytical, not overly warm, I'm surprised at how good this sounds for the $$$.


 
  Thank you for you answer. K601 are not so different headphones, from what I know, so I'll try the combination too.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I'm really liking my E17 and E09K combination with my Q701 phones.
> Not too dry or analytical, not overly warm, I'm surprised at how good this sounds for the $$$.


 
   
  How often do you have to use the gain settings on the E17 with your 701's while on the go?


----------



## jasonb

I use my Q701 with just an E17 and use medium gain and still listen at only 25 to 30 out of 60. 
  Quote: 





j bones said:


> How often do you have to use the gain settings on the E17 with your 701's while on the go?


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> I use my Q701 with just an E17 and use medium gain and still listen at only 25 to 30 out of 60.


 
   
  Exactly what I was looking to hear!  Being restricted by my A/V receivers max volume every time is getting to be annoying to say the least


----------



## Chris J

​


j bones said:


> How often do you have to use the gain settings on the E17 with your 701's while on the go?





I leave the gain setting on 0dB and just turn the volume up and down.
I use the USB and Coax digital inputs.


----------



## J Bones

I'm actually just bought an E12 but I'm hoping that the gain between the two is roughly similar (and would have no reason not to believe it is so).


----------



## Chris J

Nice!
Let us know how the E12 works out!


----------



## tycobee

I am waiting for my Fiio E17 + E09K combo! Very excited, I can't stop tracking the package (which makes the wait seem even longer...)
  I will have to spend an entire day just listening to different sources with my AKG K701 !
   
  I understand Chris J has a very similar set up; how is everything!?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





tycobee said:


> I am waiting for my Fiio E17 + E09K combo! Very excited, I can't stop tracking the package (which makes the wait seem even longer...)
> I will have to spend an entire day just listening to different sources with my AKG K701 !
> 
> I understand Chris J has a very similar set up; how is everything!?


 
  I'm not very good at describing how equipment sounds, but anyway, I think the E17/E09K sounds very smooth with the Q701s.
   
  I just picked up an E12 a few days ago, I prefer this amp over the E09K, the E12 just seems to recover more ambience. The E12 just has a more relaxed, natural sounding presentation.
  On Friday I started using the Q701 with the E12 but used the DAC in my iBasso D12. This DAC just seems to pull a bit more detail out of recordings when compared to the E17.
  Source was an iPod into a Wadia digital dock. Some files were Apple iTunes and some were lossless CD rips.


----------



## avitron142

j bones said:


> I'm actually just bought an E12 but I'm hoping that the gain between the two is roughly similar (and would have no reason not to believe it is so).


 
  
 That's the way to go. The E12 provides more than enough power for the AKG Q7XX/K7XX series. The E18 should provide an ok amount too, but not as powerfull as the E12. 
  
 It's laughable to think that the Fiio E6 could drive 250 ohm headphones, I have no idea what @PurpleAngel was thinking. Volume != Properly driven. I would cringe at using the E6 for a Senn HD600, or even 50 ohm less. Power output is what should be looked at to see if the said amp could drive a headphone. My tablet can also play the HD 600/650 at really, really loud volumes too, but it doesn't say jack about driving it.
  
 Spoiler Alert: You need a good amp for the AKG K series for it to sound like its supposed to. This is said all over head-fi; its not really a matter of opinion anymore.
  
 I'm suprised no one corrected this mistake in a year and a half


----------



## Steely

I just sold an E18. It didn't provide enough power to play the K701's at acceptable volume. It was about medium, but I always wanted it to play just a little louder, even on the high gain setting. It sounds very nice though the E18, it just wasn't quite enough. Also, it's a bit annoying to have to manage charging two devices instead of one so I bought an X1 instead. It's very nice, especially for the price and sounds almost as good as the E18, but I'm still thinking about selling it and getting an X5 instead, the K701's and HD650's I use just require a little more juice than the X1 provides.


----------



## avitron142

steely said:


> I just sold an E18. It didn't provide enough power to play the K701's at acceptable volume. It was about medium, but I always wanted it to play just a little louder, even on the high gain setting. It sounds very nice though the E18, it just wasn't quite enough. Also, it's a bit annoying to have to manage charging two devices instead of one so I bought an X1 instead. It's very nice, especially for the price and sounds almost as good as the E18, but I'm still thinking about selling it and getting an X5 instead, the K701's and HD650's I use just require a little more juice than the X1 provides.


 
  
  
 (groan) I just bought the E18 for a step up from the Udac-2... I was hoping they would do the job. Let's hope that the K7XX will not need as much juice, or that I will have a different opinion of them than you... I sure hope that they won't be a total disappointment.
  
 I know the feeling of needing to raise the volume on an incompetent amp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I won't regret not buying the E12 at $99


----------



## Steely

Well there is a slight chance my hearing has been ruined by using IEM's at ridiculous levels at work every day for 10+ years, so there's that 
  
 If the volume IS enough for you, I can assure you it does sound very nice. I used it to drive RE-400's and Shure SE530's too, it was heavenly. But the added bulk to my portable setup was a little too much for me.


----------



## avitron142

steely said:


> Well there is a slight chance my hearing has been ruined by using IEM's at ridiculous levels at work every day for 10+ years, so there's that
> 
> If the volume IS enough for you, I can assure you it does sound very nice. I used it to drive RE-400's and Shure SE530's too, it was heavenly. But the added bulk to my portable setup was a little too much for me.


 
 Hoho, now *THAT'S* the truckload of info I was dying to get on this setup. Well done, you've made my day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My hearing is slightly better than a lot of people out there, and I don't really listen on loud volumes... I'm always paranoid that me listening 4-5 hours a day to music will make my hearing slightly less than ideal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, ahh, head-fi. 
  
 Seriously though, I've asked tons of head-fi'ers if they can drive various headphones (that these members have) and all they say is the volume. I was looking for hours for someone to say "it does sound very nice" lol.
  
 Is it me misunderstanding the subject or volume does not necessarily mean they can drive headphones well? I mean, my tablet makes the HD600's I auditioned very, very loud, but it didn't exactly drive them well....
  
 Anyway, for a suggestion for a good portable DAP, The Shozy Alien is told to be heavenly (no screen tho) for $170, and I just saw the awesome Cowon J3 for $140 in the "for sale" forum here. The J3 also has 60 hours of battery life (and a marvelous screen too), so if charging is as annoying for you as it is for me... it's really amazing how good the specs are for a quite decent player.
  
 That being said, the X5 could be a step up from the Cowon (maybe?) in sound quality. However, J3's 60 hours vs. the X5's 10 hours.... dunno.
  
 I have the J3 and it's much, much better sounding than any ipod or phone you can really get your hands on (and yes, its world's better than the clip too). Forget the BBE enhancements, by me they're all off.
  
 People have sold their DX50 and Fiio X5's for the Alien's sound quality though...


----------



## Steely

60 hours sounds absolutely fantastic. But that Alien sounds nice too, how do you navigate your music library with no screen? Text-to-speech?
  
 I'm inclined to try an X5 right now though, if it's similar in sound quality (and maybe even sound signature) to the E18, it would be well worth the asking price. The E18 is my new reference in portable DAC's/AMP's. And yes, it really teaches you that there's a difference between "having enough power to play loud" and "having enough power to not sound forced", the E18 doesn't play loud enough (for me) with the K701's (low sensitivity), but it never sounds like it's close to clipping, and there's lots of air around instruments.


----------



## avitron142

steely said:


> 60 hours sounds absolutely fantastic. But that Alien sounds nice too, how do you navigate your music library with no screen? Text-to-speech?
> 
> I'm inclined to try an X5 right now though, if it's similar in sound quality (and maybe even sound signature) to the E18, it would be well worth the asking price. The E18 is my new reference in portable DAC's/AMP's. And yes, it really teaches you that there's a difference between "having enough power to play loud" and "having enough power to not sound forced", the E18 doesn't play loud enough (for me) with the K701's (low sensitivity), but it never sounds like it's close to clipping, and there's lots of air around instruments.


 
 No, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Alien Is essentially a fancy ipod shuffle with sound quality equalling the $1000 range (or so they say). No screen is probably super annoying, but if the sound quality is what they say...
  
 The X5 is a step up from the J3, but it's also twice as heavy and quite bigger. which isn't saying much because the J3 is astonishingly light. Even now I'm surprised by the lack of weight I would presume it would have. I would have bought the J3 all over again if I had the chance, but then again i never really listened to the X5. Remember though, the X5 only has around 10-15 hours of battery life.
  
 I just saw the X5 on sale on Massdrop https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fiio-x5 - the place where 2700 head-fi'ers (including me) got their K7XX's, so there's no question they were around for years and are reputable. The $300 tag is for a brand new one, so you're not losing out.  
  
 Such a shame... just yesterday I saw the X5 open-box for $250 from the same guys I ordered my Fiio E18 from (for $120). I guess $300 on massdrop is still pretty cheap. Sorry 
 .


----------



## Steely

Oh, thx a lot for the tip, signing up to massdrop as we speak.
  
 Currently the lowest price on it here in Denmark is $500, so $300 is a steal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Yeah the X5 is a bit bulky/heavy, I'm thinking of keeping the X1 for portable and just using the X5 at home.


----------



## avitron142

steely said:


> Oh, thx for the tip, signing up to massdrop as we speak.
> 
> Currently the lowest price on it here in Denmark is $500, so $300 is a steal


 
 Check if they have international shipping; I know the AKG K7XX and some other products didn't.
  
 On the other hand, if it ends up not appealing to you, the $140 Cowon J3 is a strong recommendation from me. Cheers!


----------



## Steely

Cheers


----------

